# Not sure how to work out if this is OK!



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to a friend's for evening meal next week, and she has kindly sent me the menu of what she plans to make. There's a lot of high GI stuff in there (fruit, mash etc.), but also low GI due to the fat content of things like the sausage meat and pastry, cream etc. I'm guessing this will make it medium GL overall, but not sure how to dose it - before, after, two injections? Would like to know what people think She has offered to make me something different, but this sounds like a tasty treat!



> Hi Alan,
> 
> I was going to cook a sausagemeat plait for dinner next week but don't know if you would consider it too rich.  Here's roughly what will go into it (it makes about 8 generous servings and there would be 6 of us, so you could have seconds if you wanted or just go with a smaller amount):
> 
> ...


----------



## bev (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Northerner,

I would give the bolus for the mash 10 minutes before you eat as its very quick. 
So if this were Alex on his pump I would do a dual wave of 40/60 over 4 hours.
Obviously you cant do this - so I would suggest 3 injections.
1st x 10 minutes before (purely for the mash) 
2nd 1 x hour later
3rd hard to say when to do this - you could check at 2 hour and 3 hour etc and if your going up give the rest. But remember that the pastry is full of fat and can take anything up to 5 or 6 hours to digest. Also the gravy is full of fat and slows things down too.

I would wait until you have eaten to see whether your still wanting the fruit, and if you do , just a straight bolus, unless your having cream which will slow the fruit down - so perhaps a split injection over an hour?

Sorry if this sounds like to many injections. I think I have used my pump knowledge and am trying to adapt it to injections!

Sounds like a lovely night - hope you enjoy yourself and hope the dosing goes to plan!

p.s. If your drinking aswell - I have absolutely no idea how this affects the above!Bev x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks bev! It would be a lot of injections for me - I've only ever done 1 injection per meal (and 2 corrections in 20 months!). Think I might be able to get a pump before next week? Or perhaps I should ask her to change it to spaghetti bolognese? 

You've made me think about all the different components a little deeper, thank you. The last time I had a challenge like this was at the wedding I went to last year and I got that a bit wrong, but not drastically (went up to 13.2)


----------



## Rainbow (Feb 10, 2010)

What a great friend you have, how thoughtful to go to the trouble of letting you know in advance.  Certainly takes some of the anxiety away if you have time to think it through beforehand.  

I would also inject 10 mins before for the mash and then  have the remainder about an hour later.  I have tried splitting and taking a third dose on a few occasions but never quite got it right. My DSN says I'm thinking "pump" before I even get one!  Would a wee correction at the end of the evening be a terrible thing if you've had a great time? Good luck


----------



## PhilT (Feb 11, 2010)

That meal sounds yummy can I come too? 

Sounds like you have a very thoughful friend, enjoy the meal.


----------



## Flower87 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm curious northerner - what did you do in the end and what was the result!?


----------

